# Death Company load out



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

First off I'd like to say whats up all long time no post for me.... finally back from afghan and have some internet again. Ok not to the question at hand...


What load out of equipment are most Blood Angel players out there using? I.E.... just bolters.... tooled up for CC.... or just straight CC.... 
And what r peoples thoughts on a chaplain for the unit?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I've only skimmed the 'dex, so don't take my word for it. I'd just equip them like a KB squad. 7-8 members, one with a PF, in a rhino. If you're gonna put a chaplain with them I'd give them a LR instead. The LR, chaplain option is really expensive, but it will draw ridiculous amounts of fire. Being unable to negate rage with a chaplain seems to have royally screwed them. Again, I've only skimmed the 'dex, so don't take my word for it, one of heresy's many BA players will have better advice.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Interestingly enough there are multiple ways to run Death Company now instead of one or two. Before it basically came down to deciding if you wanted to use jump packs or a Rhino, but now we have more choice than that.

If you're interested in running a large Death Company unit it's generally best to put them in a Rhino with a power fist/thunder hammer and a power weapon. If you plan on leading the unit with a Chaplain it's worth considering a Land Raider or Stormraven, though this can get expensive pretty fast. If you're instead more interested in a smaller unit, feel free to roll with jump packs. A single power fist or thunder hammer should do just fine. Stay hidden behind friendly vehicles to control the Death Company and protect them from shooting until the opportune moment arrives, then assault whatever you can reach. A reliable way to greatly enhance a small unit of Death Company's killing power is to take Chaplain Lemartes, who hits like a ton of bricks on the charge and actually fights better once he's been wounded.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

4 S5 I5 PW attacks, followed by 4 S5 I5 attacks per normal DC marine, followed by 3 S9 I1 PF attacks. All to-hit and to-wound being re-rolled if a chaplain is present and FnP. Those guys make KBs look like pussies.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

The loadout I have for my DC is tooled for CC. I have a 6man DC unit paired with Sanguinor leading them, all with JPs. I have all my DC with bolt pistols, 1 plasma pistol, 2 Power Fists and 4 Power Weapons. Plan for them is to make use of Descent Of Angels and Deep Strike into cover within the 18" assault range for the unit(12" move, 6" assault) and start ripping things to pieces. With the Relentless rule, they can take a couple pop shots at their prey on the move to thin them out a little before they move in and crush them.

The Benefits from a Chaplain now are nothing to scoff at. Liturgies of Blood: Re-roll failed To-Hit and DC gets to re-roll failed To-Wound as well. Once I get a Jump Chappy modeled and ready, he'll be joining the unit and Sanguinor will just hop along side them.

DC as a Jump unit with a Chaplain or a very strong CC character, like Sanguinor, makes the unit a nightmare for pretty much any shootie or weak CC army.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm currently running a unit of 9, with a chaplain on top. 5 with bolters, 4 with CC tools (with chappy makes 5 and 5 even split shooty and stabby). That way I can take advantage of relentless while moving toward the enemy, and then butcher the shit out of them when I get there.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

genesis108 said:


> The loadout I have for my DC is tooled for CC. I have a 6man DC unit paired with Sanguinor leading them.


Sanquinor can't join a squad as he isn't an independant character


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Shaun_wi said:


> Sanquinor can't join a squad as he isn't an independant character


He said "paired with" the Sanguinor, so I imagine he means that the Sanguinor and Death Company move side by side and fight the same enemies.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

So wait a minute, how many special CC weapons can DC take? I was under the impression it was like 1 for every 3-5 men, or something like that. Is it worth taking heaps of CC weapons (are they cheap)? Cause I can see Katie Drakes PF+PW being pretty cost effective.

And a bit OT: Do they get their FnP save for dangerous terrain tests?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> And a bit OT: Do they get their FnP save for dangerous terrain tests?


Nope, they don't.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The DC can take any number of special close combat weapons, well 2 each. So you can have 10 DC all with 2 Thunderhammers if you want. 

I run a small Death Company 5 man all with Bolters, one with a Powerfist. Its cheap and cruises round the board shooting at things. with my Reclusiarch in tow. I tend to use them as super-tacticals, average shooting, better than average CC. Good for shifting infantry off objectives etc. 

Aramoro


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm doing the same as you Aramoro, but no Chaplain at the moment. Just 6 plain DC in a razorback. Was just wondering what most people where doing with them. Thanks all for the input. Good Games.


----------



## Ransom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm running 7 in a rhino, 1 PW, 1 PF. Everyone but the powerfist gets bolt pistols, he gets a bolter for the obvious reasons.
Fire them at big squishy units or clear hard to get at objectives.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I just tend to run them in a 10man squad all with bolters, one powerfist and in a rhino.


----------

